# Onde posso arranjar arquivos de imagens de satélite?



## irpsit (15 Jul 2009 às 19:23)

Olá a todos,

Sabem onde posso arranjar arquivos de imagens de satélite?
Queria ver imagens em alguns dias com tempestades/trovoadas particulares.

Por exemplo, 15-16 Agosto 2008 e 12-13 Julho 2008, na Europa Central.

Um abraço e obrigado,


----------



## psm (15 Jul 2009 às 19:29)

O unico sitio onde está disponabilizado que conheço,é o proprio Eumesat.



http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/IMAGERY/IR039/COLOR/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm

Ponho aqui o link da imagem da satelite, mas depois lá dentro tenta vasculhar.


----------



## Fil (16 Jul 2009 às 17:15)

Vê aqui também:

http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/geobrowse/geobrowse.php

É preciso registo aqui.


----------



## pedrojoper (16 Jul 2009 às 22:24)

Mais um: http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/index.php?subset=Europe_3_01
Este link mostra as imagens mais recentes (muito actuais, do próprio dia), mas no fim da página podes clicar em "_Display Alternate Dates_" e escolher outra data.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2009 às 10:04)

pedrojoper disse:


> Mais um: http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/index.php?subset=Europe_3_01
> Este link mostra as imagens mais recentes (muito actuais, do próprio dia), mas no fim da página podes clicar em "_Display Alternate Dates_" e escolher outra data.



Quantas vezes é actualizado?
DE hora a hora?


----------



## pedrojoper (17 Jul 2009 às 12:13)

Acho que não é de hora a hora (ou melhor, tenho a certeza...), mas pelo menos duas vezes por dia é (uma para cada satélite). Se quiseres dados mais actuais, podes ir à página de dados "realtime", mas não diz de que área são as fotos, por isso tens de ver pelo trajecto do satélite a que hora ele passou (ou irá passar) aqui "por cima" e ver as imagens dessa hora. É fácil, tem uma imagem com os trajectos e a hora em que ele passa...


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 09:48)

pedrojoper disse:


> Acho que não é de hora a hora (ou melhor, tenho a certeza...), mas pelo menos duas vezes por dia é (uma para cada satélite). Se quiseres dados mais actuais, podes ir à página de dados "realtime", mas não diz de que área são as fotos, por isso tens de ver pelo trajecto do satélite a que hora ele passou (ou irá passar) aqui "por cima" e ver as imagens dessa hora. É fácil, tem uma imagem com os trajectos e a hora em que ele passa...



´Tá certo.
Obrigado.


----------

